# هل معهد هندسة الطيران فى مصر يشترط سن معين عند التقديم له؟



## وائل العنانى (20 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
وددت ان اسأل ، هل معهد هندسة الطيران فى مصر يشترط سن معين عند التقديم له؟
وهل يوجد اختبارات للياقة البدنية ؟
حيث ان عمرى 35 عاما ، ومعى بكالوريوس تجارة ، ولكنى اردت ان احقق حلم قديم عندى وهو الالتحاق بمعهد او كلية لهندسة الطيران

وان لم يكن المهعد يقبل ، فما هى المعاهد او كليات هندسة الطيران فى مصر التى لا تشترط سن معين عند التقديم ؟


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aero2006 (20 مارس 2006)

اخى وائل انا طالب بهذا المعهد الذى لا يشنرط سن معينه و كذلك الكشف الطبى روتينى اى سهل للغايه بس السنه الجايه سوف يتم تحويله الى كليه و الله اعلم بالشروط فى تلك الحاله


----------



## خالد الثالث (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي انا ضابط شرطه وخدمت كل خدمتي بالجيش العراقي البطل السابق حى سقوط بغداد المشوم تلك الليله المشؤمه اريد ان ادرس الطيران بمصر سني فوق الاربعين او اكثر من 45 هل يوجد معهد للطيران يقبل بي


----------

